# DCC with Analog Locomotive



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The DCC system I anticipate getting has the ability to run 1 DC analog locomotive and I will need to use that capability.

I've been pondering how an analog DC locomotive works on a DCC setup. Since the only apparent way to control the speed of an analog DC locomotive is by varying the power to the motor, does this mean that a DC and DCC locomotive cannot run on the same track?

How would that work such that the DCC locomotive would not be affected?

Pardon my ignorance, but I'm new to DCC and can't quite wrap my head around this.

I don't need a real technical explanation. I guess the answer I really need is can an analog and DCC locomotive run on the same powered track, and what effect will it have on the DCC locomotive?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes they will work together.

But you may not be happy with the performance of the DC loco.

And due to the way a DCC command station powers a DC loco you may find the motor in the loco overheats.

Try it and see.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

fcwilt said:


> Yes they will work together.
> 
> But you may not be happy with the performance of the DC loco.
> 
> ...


They kind of work together. It depends on the DCC controlling station. The Digitrax systems can run an analog (DC) locomotive with address 00. My NCE Power Cab will not.

DCC power to the rails is "always on" and it is a square wave AC power. That makes DC locomotive motors "sing" because that are moving back and forth very rapidly, which can burn the motor out like you said, fcwilt. Even if the DCC controller can't operate a DC locomotive, the motor will sing regardless, or the DCC controller will read the DC locomotive as a short, and shut down.

That Athearn motors seem to handle that better. They quit singing when you make the DC locomotive move. I did manage to burn up a few of the pancake motors running them on a DCC track. Lesson learned on that one.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> They kind of work together. It depends on the DCC controlling station. The Digitrax systems can run an analog (DC) locomotive with address 00. My NCE Power Cab will not.


The OP stated in his first post that the command station he was considering supported running one DC loco.

I went from there.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When in doubt this man will explain:

https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/technical-discussions/dc-loco-on-dcc

In short, the DCC controller when a DC loco is selected modifies the
DCC signal to fool the DC motor into thinking it is getting DC.

Abra Cadbra. It's magic. But it may be black magic if the DC motor
is not fooled.

Don


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

DonR said:


> When in doubt this man will explain:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/technical-discussions/dc-loco-on-dcc
> 
> ...


Pancake and ringfield motors will cook in seconds so don't even try it!
I don't know about the Athearn motors, I gave up trying after a couple of pancake and ringfield motors bit the dust...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

If you really want to run DC locos on your DCC layout the best
solution is to power the layout with DC when you want to
do that, and DCC at other times. The wiring will work
for either. Just put in a DPDT switch to select which power
goes to your track buss.

It's best if you have an isolated track to park the locos not
running on the selected power to avoid damage.

Don


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

DonR said:


> Dave
> 
> If you really want to run DC locos on your DCC layout the best
> solution is to power the layout with DC when you want to
> ...


Sound advice!

Personally, I would install a completely seperate loop and leave it connected for DC running.


----------

